# NT Authors and Bible versions



## larryjf (Jul 31, 2008)

The NT authors seem to quote from the "Bible of the day" without any regard as to what might be a "better text" or an "inferior text." Many of their quotes appear to be from the Septuagint, which is not the best translation in the world.

Does this give us an example to follow, and perhaps reveal that even speaking of inferior texts is not a biblical position to take.

When Christ Himself spoke to the Sadducees about the resurrection He didn't point to obvious passages in the books that they did not consider Scripture (only the books of Moses). He did not try to convince them that the rest of Scripture was in fact Scripture. Rather, He used those very books that they held to as authoritative.

What kind of paradigm can the 21st century Church glean from this?


----------

